# seatpost question



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

just picked up a used ultrafoco (literally about an hour ago), and was wondering if anyone knows what size seatpost it takes. for some reason i'm having a hard time finding the info online, and there isn't anything on the seat collar. thanks.


----------

